# Necesito si alguien tiene los planos para un parlante selenium de 15 pulgadas 25



## tucho40 (May 22, 2008)

necesito si alguien tiene los planos para un parlante selenium de 15 pulgadas 250w el modelo del parlante es 15pw3 y un driver d220ti


----------



## Pablo16 (May 22, 2008)

Hola tucho, descargate los archivos que publicó Lion, vienen muchas cajas de Selenium.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17647.html

Saludos.


----------

